# Green/ Turquoise Severum?



## Gstrobe188 (Jan 17, 2014)

Settle an argument- is this guy a green or turquoise Severum? We were told he was a green by the pet shop when he was little. He has a lot of blue especially on chin and fins when darker. TIA


----------

